#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Saturation Modeling in Petrel

## openkev

Anyone of you know how integrate well logs interpretation and capillary pressure data to create Water Saturation Model?

See More: Saturation Modeling in Petrel

----------


## temr

Hello, look this forum there is a lot information about water sat modelling
As hint use jfunction

----------


## temr

Hello, look this forum there is a lot information about water sat modelling
As hint use jfunction

----------

